# BASEketball: Everyones favourite game.



## JAPPO (Feb 2, 2006)

David Zucker director of _SCARY MOVIE 3_ and _THE NAKED GUN_ series teams up with comedies most offensive and crazy filmstars (Parker, Stone) to make *BASEketball*, a David Zucker game. For more information see  unofficial BASEketball website located right aboot here.

*Synopsis*
Two losers from Milwaukee, Coop & Remer (Parker & Stone), invent a new game playing basketball, using baseball rules. When the game becomes a huge success, they, along with a billionaire's help, form the Professional Baseketball League where everyone gets the same pay and no team can change cities. Coop & Remer's team, the Milwaukee Beers is the only team standing in the way of major rule changes that the owner of the Dallas Felons (Vaughn) wants to institute.

Review:
Definetely has it's moments in fault, but overall it's "good, clean, family fun!" [Cut to half naked Ladies]. BASEketball combines _South Park's_ outrageously laugh-out-loud humor and 's hilarious directing. BASEketball will please the overall audience and is more likely to get a laugh than alot of episodes of _South Park_.

RATEING: *9/10*
(The 2nd best movie  and  have been in).

_If you liked this movie you may be interested in . Trey and Matt's first feature length film..._


90% of all content written by me.


----------



## narutorulez (Feb 3, 2006)

BASEketball is a great movie but my fav trey parker & matt stone flick must be ORGAMZO!


----------



## JAPPO (Feb 3, 2006)

Orgazmo is the worst. I hated it. I actually despised it. Everything else I liked >.>


----------



## Gene (Feb 3, 2006)

BASEketball is a hilarious movie!!


----------



## narutorulez (Feb 4, 2006)

dude orgamzo is so fucking better than baseketball


----------



## JAPPO (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry I disagree, David Zucker with trey parker... man cant go wrong.


----------



## narutorulez (Feb 5, 2006)

David Zucker fucking sucks! have you seen scary movie 3? it so f*cking suck balls!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 6, 2006)

Overall, this movie was pretty stupid.  But, it was very comedical and random.  They had midgets sleeping, under lockers, guys squirting milk out of their nipples and a lot of other funny stuffy.   It was a decent acted movie, and recommend it too any comedy fans/sport fans.


----------



## JAPPO (Feb 10, 2006)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> David Zucker fucking sucks! have you seen scary movie 3? it so f*cking suck balls!


Oh, so we are baseing a director on one movie of the many he has done? 

And yes I have seen Scarymovie 3 and it is the fucking best one. 

And David Zucker has a "south park"ish style of humor so that's why BASEketball worked.


----------



## kapsi (Feb 10, 2006)

pretty funny indeed


----------



## narutorulez (Feb 27, 2006)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> Oh, so we are baseing a director on one movie of the many he has done?
> 
> And yes I have seen Scarymovie 3 and it is the fucking best one.
> 
> And David Zucker has a "south park"ish style of humor so that's why BASEketball worked.


yeah thats exatcly what we are gonna do! basing a director on only one movie!

and if you thought Scarymovie 3 was the best one then you got the worst taste in movies in the world


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 27, 2006)

Baseketball was funny, but not that hilarious, compared to movies like The Wedding Crashers of The 40 Year Old Virgin. Some scenes in BB was just plain disturbing, and not in a good way.


----------



## JAPPO (Feb 27, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Some scenes in BB was just plain disturbing, and not in a good way.


Please share those.

Man, If you guys rip on me 13 or 14 more times, I'm outta here.


----------



## i_be_ninja_zabusa (Feb 27, 2006)

"Dude i think i just found one of her mom's pubes in my mouth"

That movie is awesome omg, I love it


----------



## narutorulez (Feb 28, 2006)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> Please share those.
> 
> Man, If you guys rip on me 13 or 14 more times, I'm outta here.


do you really think we would care if you would stop going to NF?


----------



## JAPPO (Feb 28, 2006)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> do you really think we would care if you would stop going to NF?


It's a quote from the fucking movie. Man if u havent seen it get the fuck out.


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 1, 2006)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> It's a quote from the fucking movie. Man if u havent seen it get the fuck out.


ive seen some times but it is hard to tell if you mean that your outha here because evry one rips on you since that omg im gonna kill myself wtf am i gonna do!? thread or if you just quoted the movie


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2006)

BASEketball was, and shall remain, one of my favourite movies ever. It gets me in stitches when ever I see it, and that's been over two hundred times, literally.


----------



## JAPPO (Mar 10, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> BASEketball was, and shall remain, one of my favourite movies ever. It gets me in stitches when ever I see it, and that's been over two hundred times, literally.


Woah man and I thought I was a fan.

Jesus fucking christ lmao


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 10, 2006)

This movie was funny for 30 seconds.


----------



## JAPPO (Mar 10, 2006)

RealaMoreno said:
			
		

> This movie was funny for 30 seconds.


Hope you enjoyed it for that period.


----------

